# Spring canyon road fishing?



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

Heading up Spring Canyon Road this weekend for a one-night over nighter with my two year old. Had the second child in June, so we haven't taken our usual trips to Bridger, Marsh, and Stateline, and I am just dieing to continue getting him hooked on the outdoors. I was hoping for some suggestions on the lakes up there. I have been looking at Alexander, Spectacle, Buckeye, and Haystack. Any suggestions on where to fish and what to use to help the little one catch some fish would be great (I like to pretend that we will have time to fish but I will probably just be chasing him around and throwing rocks).


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

Didn't get any feedback on this area, so we thought we would still go give it a try. My dad, son, three nephews, friend, his two kids, and family friend (Yeah we were outnumber three adults to seven kids) headed up Friday evening. We were going to stop at Alexander and work our way up to find a campsite, but the lead car missed the turn and wouldn't slow down.

Our first stop was Buckeye. It would have been a great place to camp, with big grassy meadows that looked like it had been mowed, but there wasn't access to fish and since it is only 8' deep we figured we would go on. We started heading to Blue Lake, but the road was a little rough. We then thought since we were up that high we would go try Haystack, but the road got really rough, and after a dented running board on my truck we figured we would turn around.

We then headed back to Alexander. The first road we tried to go down had some pretty big boulders, so we backed up and tried another road. I took my truck down to check it out and though it was rough, we were able to get a great site down at the lake. We unloaded, and I shuttled back up to pick up the other truck and their stuff.


Didn't get to fish much that night by the time camp got set up and dinner cooked. My little guy was tuckered though and slept in longer than usual.


The lake was right there so we were able to fish while we cooked and hung out at camp. The fishing was pretty slow, but we were able to catch some Brookies. Most of the fish were between 11"-13".





He wanted to do it all on his own, needless to say that pole didn't stay in the water too long.


My nephews Brookie






I had heard mixed reports on the roads up there, but they were worse than I was expecting. My buddy brought his 300 mile Dodge Megacab, and unfortunately ended up with both running boards dinged and a few pin stripes.



Take the 3 dinged running boards and unwanted pin stripes out, it was a really fun trip. On the way home my 2 year old kept saying "more fishing....more camping....more shoot bows....more sleep in tent," which made the trip for me. Next time we will definitely won't be taking trucks up there, but will definitely go explore more someday.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

Blue lake is a pretty rough ride to get to, but worth it. There are some good camping spots around the lake. Good job getting your boy out. My two year old went on his first camp out this last weekend.


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice report and pics. That area is better to navigate on an atv. I hunted and fished that area before, and its a great place with alot of small lakes. Sorry nobody responded to your first request. I just got on today, or I would have responeded to you.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sorry I missed your request, N8ON. I used to fish that area alot. Alexander in particular used to put out some really nice brook trout. Some to around 18". 10-13" seems to be the norm now. In the last 6-7 years it's really went downhill. I'm not sure what caused the decline, but I thing overstocking may be part of the problem. They put like 2500 fingerlings a year in there. Alot of people camp at the lake, but not that many fish get taken out. Unless you get out in a tube or some other craft and fish the lily pads and other areas fishing is confined to just a couple of spots. Glad you found one of them! 
Lambert Meadows a mile or two north of Alexander can be a fun little lake. Just drop maribou jigs under the steep undercut banks and the brook trout will grab them.


----------

